# Yarn shops in Rome, Florence and Venice



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

My husband has surprised me with a 40th anniversary trip to Rome, Florence and Venice in October. He did a fantastic job of making all the reservations for EVERYTHING! I would love to go to at least one yarn shop in each place (if time allows) and of course the markets. Has anyone recently been to any shops in these cities?


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Pamie sue....how lucky are You?? you will enjoy for sure...
I was in Rome, Florence and Venice..but at the time never looked
for Yarn...sorry...but Florence has such beautiful Jewelry& Gold
Rome..I was amazed by the Cistine chapel etc.. and didn't think 
about Yarn...but Venice, you might find some...I visited a teaching
class where I believe Nuns were teaching young girls to make Lace
so they might have yarns there if you can find the area...
I believe Venice you will be able to find some yarn shops etc..
Such a lovely City....all water....boats, gondolas etc...
St. Marks plaza has some gorgeous shops....so be prepared...
for a lovely vacation....Hug your Husband for a Beautiful Thoughtful
Gift....Happy Anniversary...let us know, when you get back..
Bon-Voyage........msmarie1 .


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh what a lovely gift. What a thoughtful husband. How you do think like me. I would check two things: my itinerary and local maps for the locations of yarn shops/farms where I might be able to purchase yarns near our stays and outings. Have a wonderful time with your wonderful husband.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I am taking my DH to Venice for his birthday later this year and used Knitmap to find a yarn shop .... well, I have to get something out of the trip too. Lol.
There is a store in Sestiere San Marco 3718.
http://www.knitmap.com/locations/lellabella

Enjoy!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Our trip to Italy focused more on small towns. We did spend a few hours in Rome and Florence but were busy trying to take it all in, so didn't look for yarn shops there. We did, however spend a few days in Venice and went to Lellabella (http://lellabellavenezia.com) where I bought a couple balls of a novelty type yarn for a spring/summer look scarf. It is a tiny place run by a mother/daughter combo. Mother speaks "enough" English to be helpful for Americans who do not speak Italian but says daughter is much more fluent. Daughter does their website. It was not an easy place to find but well worth the hunt. It is at the base of one of the zillions of bridges and tucked almost behind the stairs to the bridge.

Enjoy your trip! Venice was my favorite of the "real" cities we visited in Italy.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

To look at the site:
http://lellabellavenezia.com

trying to click on it in ( ) doesn't work because the ( ) also gets attached as part if the address.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, MsMarie! I met my hubby in Gaeta, Italy in the 70's and I lived in Italy 4 years, 2 1/2 while in high school in Vicenza as a dorm student. Then I lived with my parents in Gaeta for the rest of the time, so I've been to the major cities and seen things, but didn't really appreciate what I was experiencing at the time. So this will be a fabulous trip! I googled yarn shops and there are several in Rome, but we may be just to busy to see more than 1. Haven't searched for stores in the Florence or Venice yet. Burano is where they make the lace and we plan to visit there as well.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> I am taking my DH to Venice for his birthday later this year and used Knitmap to find a yarn shop .... well, I have to get something out of the trip too. Lol.
> There is a store in Sestiere San Marco 3718.
> http://www.knitmap.com/locations/lellabella
> 
> Enjoy!


You will love it, Judy! Thanks for the Sestiere San Marco yarn shop info and the link to KnitMap!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Our trip to Italy focused more on small towns. We did spend a few hours in Rome and Florence but were busy trying to take it all in, so didn't look for yarn shops there. We did, however spend a few days in Venice and went to Lellabella (http://lellabellavenezia.com) where I bought a couple balls of a novelty type yarn for a spring/summer look scarf. It is a tiny place run by a mother/daughter combo. Mother speaks "enough" English to be helpful for Americans who do not speak Italian but says daughter is much more fluent. Daughter does their website. It was not an easy place to find but well worth the hunt. It is at the base of one of the zillions of bridges and tucked almost behind the stairs to the bridge.
> 
> Enjoy your trip! Venice was my favorite of the "real" cities we visited in Italy.


Thanks for the info regarding Lellabella. I'll put it on the list! I speak enough Italian to be dangerous!!! Am using Rosetta Stone to refresh my memory.


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

My husband and I walked past a yarn shop in Venice. Unfortunately it was closed and they don't really have "hours" posted like we do! I was so bummed!!!!!!!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Update---Back from Italy trip! Had a blast! Found LellaBella in Venice, after walking about a mile down various alleys and over canals! It is a very tiny shop, just big enough for the owner, her Mom and me to walk around in. They were rearranging the shop. They had a limited supply of yarn, but were very nice. I bought 2 skeins of yarn, but haven't started anything with it yet.


----------

